# Chunk and Barclay



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey there! Please visit our facebook page if you would like to see cute pictures: www.facebook.com/stubbydog

HI! My name is Chunk and I'm a 4 year old male. I'm living at a shelter in Central Florida, where I came in as a stray. I was adopted last week, but returned because I'm a strong boy, and the elderly man who adopted me had a hard time with me. I need some training, but boy am I a lover...! I'm by far, the shelter favorite. I get along w/most dogs, but would probably do best in a home where I can be the only male dog. I love to cuddle and I'll do just about anything for a treat! Like I said, I'm a strong fella, and I love kids, but should probably go to a home with older kids...that is until I learn some manners so I don't knock them over!! I'm just a big goofball lookin' for a great family for the holidays! If you are interested in learning more about Chunk, please email [email protected]




Hey there, my name is Barclay and I'm a 1.5 year old American Bulldog mix. I'm currently at the Newark NJ Animal Shelter, but I'm tryin' to get the heck outta here! I'm at a "high kill" shelter...whatever that means. I'm just ready to get out of here and get home for the HOWLidays! I'm very obedient, the people that walk me say I'm "remarka-bull" on a leash, always glancing up at my walker to look for direction. Plus, who could resist a bully face like mine?! Please consider taking me home for the holidays, I wont disappoint ♥
Contact Estrella for more information about me- [email protected]


----------

